# The Group Policy Client Side Extension Folder Redirection!



## LinuxOS (Sep 3, 2013)

Dear All,

I created a GPO policy for Folder Redirection for my users for their (Desktop and Documents) but after few days they asked me to remove that policy and I did (just removed that GPO) but now I'm facing with issue:
1) Every time when I apply GPUPDATE/FORCE I'm getting this message saying:
-The Group Policy Client Side Extension Folder Redirection was unable to apply one or more settings because the changes must be processed before system startup or user logon. The system will wait for Group Policy processing to finish completely before next startup or logon for this user, and this may result in slow startup and boot performance.
2) I'm unable to delete that folder that I called "UserData" and shared via GPO?

Any help or advice here please? Thanks in advance!


----------

